# Montana Kojo Coyote Silhouette Decoy



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone using one of these? Seems like a real basic decoy, but how much extra stuff do we really need to carry into the field, right?

Link: Montana Kojo Coyote Silhouette Decoy


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would end up shooting it....looks too real


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have one but have yet to put it out in fear of it holding up an incoming coyote. but then again I am new to this sport and know nothing about it at this point. I am going to be getting miss hoptober from monatna decoys though


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard people talk about decoys before but I have never known anyone who uses them and can say that they are the reeson for their success. So the jury is still out.

That thing does look real though.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You cant really see it in the pic, but this is basically a printed fabric draped over a metal frame. It's not 3D like the Flambeau's but it should work equally as well if the coyote is coming in the right way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably a lot easier to transport between sets though.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

ive used montana decoys before in turkey never used the coyote one before the look real good be easy to pack but still little iffy about it


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well it might work during breeding season. Is it male or female? LOL Might even work if its male for territory purposes. I kinda like my mojo critter it does get their attention and moves the focus off me. It adds weight and takes up space but i feel it is worth packing. I like the looks of the jackrabbit decoy they make but have never used it or seen it in person


----------

